# DSP Comparison Spreadsheet



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a comparison of many of the available DSP's. If anyone wants to help me fill in the blanks so we can have a complete picture that'd be great.

View attachment dsp comparison.pdf


It's interesting to me that none of these stand out significantly from any of the others from a features standpoint (once you get past the 3sixty.2). Maybe we need to start developing a list of features that could be added to a DSP to make it truly new instead of just another "me too" product.

Here's a quick list of ideas, obviously skewed by my particular viewpoint:
1) 10 output channels: 3-way front, center, sub, rears
2) frequency dependent phase adjustment
3) "relative" lock of EQ bands when adjusting them
4) speed or background noise sensing EQ / level control options
5) rear channel outputs with steering logic options
6) auto EQ to a user supplied target curve

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

high shelf, low shelf eq, at least 20ms delay for each channel, subbass restoration, different xo topologies, ...


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Interesting chart, thanks for doing all the work.

I own a Mosconi 6to8 and I'll try to help fill in some of the blanks:

Graphic EQ Per channel 9-31 bands (channel dependent)
Parametric EQ Per channel 9-31 bands (channel dependent)
Gain per EQ Band +-12db
Maximum Crossover Slope 60db/octave (12db * 5 filters)
TA Max 15.0ms
TA Sub capable Yes
Phase adjustment 180 degrees


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work Mojo. Here's the pic for lazy peeps:


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

And here's the latest version. As before, if anyone can help fill in the blanks please let me know and I'll get it updated. Thanks!

View attachment dsp comparison.pdf


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> high shelf, low shelf eq, *at least 20ms delay for each channel*, subbass restoration, different xo topologies, ...



I wish my 3sixty.3 had 20ms of available delay. My sub has ~15ms delay I can't get rid of...if I had the 20ms for the mids, I could have them in perfect phase.


----------



## Thelemite (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've been reading a lot of incredible information on this forum and would like to start with a thank you for that....
This may be a question that is common knowledge to most but I can't seem to find the answer anywhere (stipulated that clearly anyhow..) I am building a new system and starting from the stock unit of a ford focus 2013. I was considering using the LC7i to get the signal coming out flat then add an eq to tweak the sound to taste. (the system has bass roll off at high volume and seems to do all kinds of funky crossovers and stuff to the sound...it's horible sounding) so the accubass was a big factor for the LC7i. Then I started reading about the dsp units and I sure like the options offered for ta, eq, crossovers, etc. What I can't find however is whether they all or none or some will make the sound flat and keep it flat when the bass roll off kicks in. I'd hate to go for the LC7i because I was missing some info, only to find out that I was just not looking at the right place. I have searched the forum and others, googled, downloaded as many manuals as possible but cannot find anything...Can anyone tell me if some of the dsp's will do that?
Thanks,


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe mention the external controller functionality if any?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

mojozoom said:


> And here's the latest version. As before, if anyone can help fill in the blanks please let me know and I'll get it updated. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 45973


My android phone on Tapatalk wont show your file


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

New Helix DSP software allows 15,6ms delay fyi


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Thelemite said:


> What I can't find however is whether they all or none or some will make the sound flat and keep it flat when the bass roll off kicks in. I'd hate to go for the LC7i because I was missing some info, only to find out that I was just not looking at the right place. I have searched the forum and others, googled, downloaded as many manuals as possible but cannot find anything...Can anyone tell me if some of the dsp's will do that?
> Thanks,


If the factory system EQ is volume control dependent, then no, none of these DSP's will restore the bass as you turn the volume up. You'd need to keep your volume set at a constant level, and use the volume control on the DSP.

In the case of my Mazda 3 where the system eq (appears) to be independent of system volume, I keep the volume of my DSP fixed, and use the factory volume knob.

But this is a good idea to add a "fixes factory EQ" and "Auto Tune" to the speadsheet.


----------



## Thelemite (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks abaddon,
I apreciate that. Do you know if the accubase works well for that on the LC7i?


----------



## A5esp (Oct 10, 2012)

H800

EQ resolution, dB: 0.5
Maximum parametric "Q" Q factor? 5
Maximum crossover slope, dB/oct : 36
Phase adjustment per channel, deg:180
Presets : 6


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

PS8 has parametric. 31 bands per channel, Q factor up to 24 IIRC.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

The digital input is optional on the BitTen (BitTenD).


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

basshead said:


> Maybe mention the external controller functionality if any?


X2.....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

To the OP if you want 10 channels get a MiniDSP 10x10


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

chefhow said:


> To the OP if you want 10 channels get a MiniDSP 10x10


Or get two Mosconi 4to6 SD-Dif and link them together. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to know what the price is for the Bit One. I hate local shops and how they preach that Audison is the best you could ever buy ever in the history of ever. They have great products no doubt, but I can't say that they are the "BEST". The sales rep I was talking to the other day explained to me that the Audison Thesis was assembled by only one man who lives in Italy and that all internal components are analog and not digital. Even if these claims were true, $4,300 is too steep a price for an amplifier if you ask me.

Yes the Audison has a better processor, but does that dictate if it is the best DSP out there?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

So their opinion of Audison changes the price?


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Schizm said:


> So their opinion of Audison changes the price?


Aspen is a pretty large audio retailer in my area. Not sure if it's only in the PNW, but it's big. Unfortunately the community of good ol' Spokane, WA has such a narrow view of what audio is that HushMat and Dynamat are the only things available for sound deadening in any local shop, horns are virtually unheard of and DSPs are far and few. 

Aspen seems to be the only shop that sells DSPs and they only have the 360.3 (which is what I'll be going with) and the Bit One. 

If I had the money to do it, I could easily start a company here in the PNW that provides "not-so-name-brand" items and name-brand items that are the "best" (statistically) on the market instead of having a shop that is littered with items that are sub-par.

If I understand correctly from the article on SDS, vibration damper (IE HushMat/Dynamat) can only do so much. "The problem is that even in multiple layers, vibration damper makes a poor barrier." I asked many sales reps if they carry MLV and most of them asked me what it is. 

I really hope the rest of America isn't like this... Maybe I'm coming off as conceded. Maybe I'm wrong. Just have to rant about it that's all. I'm tired of hearing "horns sound awful and can't beat good components" and "vibration damper is the only sound proofing you need".

I took a course in school for mobile electronics, and I was constantly hounded that my ideas were "completely opinionated from forums" and that "I didn't know what I was talking about". The course was alright, but we never learned about DSPs, the difference between balanced and twisted pair interconnects, proper sound deadening, imaging/setting the stage, time alignment, tuning, etc etc etc...

There should be a bible for car audio not based off of marketing schemes and more on mobile audio as a whole. /rant /rant /rant lol


----------

